# Cooper (Mr. Kitty Cat): A Drunk's Reminiscience



## wellhello (Apr 29, 2013)

Bit drunk...go on

He's a good cat; my buddy. Found him in a shitty cage with a chunk of dog food (about the size of his head) down by the river in '05 covered in muck. Sickest, filthiest kitten I'd seen since '94. Just called him kitty. Wasn't sure, at the time, if he was going to make it (or if he was indeed a he), so after the leukemia test came back negative, put ads out for free kitten, no one wanted this mess; his constant antibiotic eye salve, ringworm meds and various other treatments...

Anyway, he's my mess now  Lovely, sweet, silly old fart.

He still occasionally cries when he wants me to know he's making poops. I still laugh.

Good times...


----------

